# Peregring Falcons back in GA after 80 yrs



## GAJoe (May 17, 2015)

Saw in the paper that a nest has been confirmed at Tallulah Gorge. Had to go check it out. 
I got by and saw the falcons on the nest! Got some fair images but my 70-300mmL was just barely enough to get the job done. You should make the trip if you have the time but take some good binoculars or a spotting scope if you don't have a looong lens camera.

Here's some MAJOR crops but just to document the comeback of the peregrine falcon in GA: 








The chicks on the nest:


----------



## GAJoe (May 17, 2015)

Here's the 300 X 1.6 crop factor = 480mm not cropped image of the nest site:


----------



## whitetailfreak (May 17, 2015)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 17, 2015)

Cool shots! Peregrines are pretty fascinating birds, especially watching them do their high-speed dive. I've seen several here in the western NC and east TN mountains over the last few years. Glad to see them making a comeback.


----------



## Bucky T (May 17, 2015)

Awesome!  They are the fastest animals on Earth.


----------



## wvdawg (May 17, 2015)

Awesome captures from that distance.  Beautiful creatures!   Thanks for sharing the information.


----------



## cre8foru (May 17, 2015)

That is awesome that they have a natural nest. They've been nesting in Atlanta in the tall buildings downtown for a few years.  Id love to see the natural nesting habitat though.


----------



## bulldawgborn (May 18, 2015)

I love all raptors.  This is awesome!


----------



## GLS (May 18, 2015)

Great to see them nesting.  They migrate down the Georgia coast in October for several weeks.  They give dove the dickens on a buddy's coastal dove field.  Years ago when my brother-in-law was with the bobcat monitoring program for UGA at Cumberland Island, he got to sit in a blind and watch the live trapping of Peregrines in the dunes.  Tethered pigeons with mono loops on their bodies were sitting ducks, er, pigeons for the falcons.  When the falcons were ensnared, they were weighed, ringed and blood samples taken for study before releasing back into the wild.


----------



## caughtinarut (May 30, 2015)

Seems like one was found on the high school baseball field in moultrie a couple of months ago.


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Jun 3, 2015)

Very glad they are making a come back.


----------

